# Kindle DX Graphite First Impressions



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Sorry I can't take pics right now, i don't have a camera with me at work (a lifeguard at an empty pool) I forgot to grab it when I took my lunch break and drove home at breakneck speed.

On to my first impressions of the Kindle graphite DX.

It came loaded with 2.5.5.... didn't even know there WAS a 2.5.5, last I had heard of was 2.5.4.... 2.5.5 doesn't seem to do anything different but I haven't explored so much yet because I'm too busy marveling at...

The screen! OMG the screen! When they said 50% better contrast, they meant it. On the e-ink manufacturers website for the new screen, PEarl, they compared the last generation Viziplex to a newspaper, and Pearl to a book, and they were very right. I've seen a cople pictures of peoples who got theirs before me and I have to say that the pictures really don't do them justice. the screen isn't light grey, it's WHITE.

And no, that's not because of the graphite casing, though i'm sure it helps. The screen is WHITE! DARK, BLACK letters on white background. I could die happy.

Since that's most everything people want to know about, I only have a few comments on everything else. The whole device seems very responsive, very snappy. I don't have my old DX to compare so I can't tell you if it is thinner than the last generation, but it does feel about the same weight.

If you are unhappy with your Kindle (or any other e-reader for that matter) e-ink screen, feel that the contrast could be better... this solves it, I swear.

If you have any questions I'll be here to ask.... it's not like anyone swims in this pool.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad to hear that about the screen. Thanks for the quick first impression. Won't get mine till tomorrow.

Rusty


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Is the contrast difference significant with both indoor and outdoor lighting?  

Thank you for your review!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

That's pretty darned exciting, I must say.  Now I'm even more eager to see what Amazon has in store for us come August -- or September or whenever.

Congrats on the new DX.  Hope you like it even more when you discover what else it can do.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Skydog said:


> Is the contrast difference significant with both indoor and outdoor lighting?
> 
> Thank you for your review!


It is very significant. In full sunlight (no sun-fade, btw, thank FREAKING god) it DRINKS in the sunlight, the screen looks amazing.

Indoors it's STILL that clear, does't diminish at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I want that screen on a 6" Kindle. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I want that screen on a 6" Kindle. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


Me too, I think my little Ashterah k2 is going to feel sad...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Octavian is charging at home while I work. He is protected by pillows and a crated puppy dog.

The contrast is great but I have a K1 so that should not be a surprise. I am highly impressed with how light the DX is. It is very easy to carry and hold. I love the graphite frame, it is pretty nice looking. 

I am very impressed with the five way controller. It took me no time to figure that out. I started a couple of collections just to see how it worked. 

I am so excited. I can't wait to go home and play some more. I think I am skipping spin class tonight.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I want that screen on a 6" Kindle. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


Me too. I'm green with envy.

Vicki


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Where is this pool that no one swims in?

L


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

oh, also just noticed that the on the settings page, Popular Highlights is automatically turned off.

@ Leslie,

at a small condo in New York.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Varin ya have a PM.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, I have to admit it: lust is in my heart  ! I've always wanted a DX, but then was waiting for the price to go down - which it did now... But I love the portability of my K2, and am afraid if I like the DX I won't be happy with the K2 screen size anymore  

@ Varin: is that in NYC, and if yes, do they take memberships by any chance?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Neo said:


> OK, I have to admit it: lust is in my heart ! I've always wanted a DX, but then was waiting for the price to go down - which it did now... But I love the portability of my K2, and am afraid if I like the DX I won't be happy with the K2 screen size anymore
> 
> @ Varin: is that in NYC, and if yes, do they take memberships by any chance?


Nope! So stay away and leave me to my lazy earnings!


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I got mine a few hours ago and fired  it up. I have had all of the majors, K1, K2, DXi, Sony PRS-505, Sony 900 (Daily Edition), and the iRex800SG. My current ones are my trusty Sony 505 and the k1.
Undoubtedly this is the most gorgeous screen to date. IMO, the screen isn't white, but it's definitely not as gray. The blacks are BLACK and the text really does pop out at you. 
I sold my previous KDX because I really prefer the 6" readers. When I look at this beauty, all I can think of is how PERFECT it would be in a 6" model. 
I would post pictures but I don't think any photos can do it justice. If you are looking for the best screen, this is it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Varin said:


> Nope! So stay away and leave me to my lazy earnings!


LOL, too bad - and I wouldn't have been any work for you: I used to be a competition swimmer and also when at the pool now, I tend to just dip in between sun bathing sessions


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

Wheezie said:


> I got mine a few hours ago and fired it up. I have had all of the majors, K1, K2, DXi, Sony PRS-505, Sony 900 (Daily Edition), and the iRex800SG. My current ones are my trusty Sony 505 and the k1.
> Undoubtedly this is the most gorgeous screen to date. IMO, the screen isn't white, but it's definitely not as gray. The blacks are BLACK and the text really does pop out at you.
> I sold my previous KDX because I really prefer the 6" readers. When I look at this beauty, all I can think of is how PERFECT it would be in a 6" model.
> I would post pictures but I don't think any photos can do it justice. If you are looking for the best screen, this is it.


I agree, the screen is amazing. I took (and posted) some pictures but they really don't do it justice. Has to be seen in person.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

Spending some more time with this and my K1... honestly, the K1 text starts to look blurry compared to the KDX. It is REALLY a significant difference.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In the technical details sections on the Amazon product pages, this is what it says about the screen on the white DX:

Display: 9.7" diagonal E Ink® electronic paper display, 1200 x 824 pixel resolution at 150 ppi, 16-level gray scale.

And this is what it says about the screen on the graphite DX:

Display: 9.7" diagonal E Ink® electronic paper display, 1200 x 824 pixel resolution at 150 ppi, 16-level gray scale, new 10:1 contrast ratio.

One of you technical types can explain what a contrast ratio is, I'm sure.

Please?  

Oh, and it does beg the question:  What was the contrast ratio before?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I read that the contrast ratio on the old one was 7:1.... or was it 6:1...? x_X.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the old DX now i want the new one! But I am happy with mine enjoy yours


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I found this youtube link that someone review the GKDX and I think it gives a pretty fair look at the contrast on the screen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pbk5SM3tHRE


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

The contrast is enough better on the DXG screen that I actually like looking at many of the default screensavers.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, let's hope they will put that screen into some new regular-sized Kindle soon.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

I just recorded about a 10 min review/comparison video with the KDX and K1. it is uploading to youtube now. I think I got some good close-ups showing the difference between the text quality. I am excited to share it!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Ugh, tried taking pictures but it's just not working.

You just have to see it in person to see the difference.

So, it looks like everyone has to come to my house! ^_^ Road trip? First ten people get a free kitten while they compare!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

You know, some day, I want to do a road trip around North America. I would love to get contact info and meet as many members as I can on that trip! Talk about fun! Maybe if I feature Kindle and video the trip I can get Amazon to fund it for me... 

Congrats on the KDXG! I am so jealous!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Varin, by empty pool you mean no people or no water?

I have a KDX that I just HAD to have last August when they got more in because of the great reviews by some people here.  Then some of them sold theirs.  Mine still looks better than my K2, but sometimes I get lazy and read on the K2 at home.  Just lately I'm using the KDX more.


----------



## tikitorch (Jul 7, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> You know, some day, I want to do a road trip around North America. I would love to get contact info and meet as many members as I can on that trip! Talk about fun! Maybe if I feature Kindle and video the trip I can get Amazon to fund it for me...
> 
> Congrats on the KDXG! I am so jealous!


That sounds like an awesome trip!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh I am loading my entire library abnd then sorting the collections. I love this thing.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Everyone is loving the screen but what about the speed?  Do you find it any faster on page turns?  I have a DX and really don't want to feel like I need a DXG... but so far the excitement of new stuff is getting to me.  Thankfully I don't have money right now...


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Everyone is loving the screen but what about the speed? Do you find it any faster on page turns? I have a DX and really don't want to feel like I need a DXG... but so far the excitement of new stuff is getting to me. Thankfully I don't have money right now...


I think it's faster, definitely faster than my old Sprint KDX.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Everyone is loving the screen but what about the speed? Do you find it any faster on page turns? I have a DX and really don't want to feel like I need a DXG... but so far the excitement of new stuff is getting to me. Thankfully I don't have money right now...


I posted a video review on youtube that shows the difference in page turning speed between the new KDX and K1.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks good. I'm hoping the next 6" Kindle has the better contrast. I love the smaller size for travel. Glad everyone is satisfied with the new DX.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you Jason! That looks great!


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I got the GDX today and in an apples to apples comparison to my old DX the difference is really obvious. The background is much lighter and the text much darker and also seems sharper. What really caught my attention is that the difference in low light conditions. I've been reading in my increasingly darkening living room at a light level which I never would have been able to before. The old DX would have required my reading lamp by this time, the GDX is still easy to read. I'm extremely pleased and can't wait for the K3 with this screen. Now we're talking.

Oh, and someone on another board mentioned a Sony PRS-505. I have one as well, and I'm here to tell you in side by side comparisons the GDX blows it out of the water. The lightness of the background on the PRS and the GDX are pretty darn close I'd say almost identical. But the text on the GDX is much darker and sharper. And I happen to agree with the poster that the 505 was the standard by which all the others where measured against, and always wished my Kindles could be as good. Well This one's better. I can't begin to tell you how happy I am with this thing. And I'll be buying a K3 to replace my K2 as soon as it is announced based on what I'm seeing here.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

The only thing even remotely negative I've noticed about my new graphite DX is that upon page turns I see a bit of a ghost image of the page to which I'm turning before it 'blinks' a second time and loads the page clearly.

I think it is something I'll adjust to rather quickly, altho I do wonder if other people are noticing this.  I'm coming to this DX from a K1, so this may have been present on the K2 models and I just never knew it.  I don't know if it's normal or abnormal - and I'd appreciate it if others who have or haven't noticed this would give some feedback on it.

Other than that, I'm happier than I even thought I'd be with the new DX - the screen clarity is truly amazing compared to my K1.  The grey background is much lighter, the print is much darker.  All in all, it's simply easier for me to read.

I don't get quite as good an AT&T connection as I did with Sprint, and it takes the DX longer to download a book than I'm used to my K1 taking using Sprint.  Again, it's something that I'll adjust to being different.  I'm just glad to know AT&T will work at all, since I didn't know if it would before today.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Varin said:


> I found this youtube link that someone review the GKDX and I think it gives a pretty fair look at the contrast on the screen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pbk5SM3tHRE


WOW!!!! That almost did it - - I might order one. It is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Wonder how much I can get for my Sprint DX ><


----------



## Fireman (Jul 8, 2010)

Got my new Graphite Kindle DX today. Its my first e-reader. I was a little uncertian if I would like it when I placed the order, but I am very impressed. Only wish there was decent software to sync to PC and arrange books into collections, it take way to long one the device. Granted I had 40 books to arragne right away and create the collections too.


----------



## teiresias (May 26, 2009)

Every three months or so I just go into my Amazon account and then download any new books I've bought that I haven't yet backed up on my PC and from my Kindle account page.  I only tend to keep what I'm actively reading (I'm a one book at a time kind of guy) and samples on my Kindle at any one time rather than my entire e-book library.

I may change that behavior since I'm playing around with the new collections stuff, but I rarely feel the want to access something I'm not actively reading, so I'm not sure how useful even that is to me.  In any case, backing up your stuff is so easy that I don't see why one wouldn't do it.  At least then I know my books, in addition to being on Amazon's systems, are on my harddrive, on my Time Machine backup, and on my off-site online backup.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Fireman said:


> Got my new Graphite Kindle DX today. Its my first e-reader. I was a little uncertian if I would like it when I placed the order, but I am very impressed. Only wish there was decent software to sync to PC and arrange books into collections, it take way to long one the device. Granted I had 40 books to arragne right away and create the collections too.


I spent much of yesterday arranging 300 books into collections.

Good times. Good times


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

I changed my mind I'm not ordering one now ... the packaging is too plain!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, after all this, I might actually go and return my DX.  I have until the 12th to decide...


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> Okay, after all this, I might actually go and return my DX. I have until the 12th to decide...


If you're saying you bought the old model and are still in the 30 day return period I'd have to say you'd be crazy not to. I have both the original DX and now the GDX. There's no comparison. Go for it, now!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> Okay, after all this, I might actually go and return my DX. I have until the 12th to decide...


Yeah... there's no question. I have a DX and am seriously considering selling it to get the new one. If I had one under the 30-day return policy the new DX plus the $120 difference would be mine!


----------



## GMUHistorian (Jul 1, 2009)

I love that video by Len Edgerley of The Kindle Chronicles. That one had me immediately heading to Amazon.com and I _almost_ pressed the "buy" button for a DX. But then I sat there and thought about it. I don't think I'd really enjoy reading as much on a larger screen as I do with a six inch Kindle.

But this screen technology I can't wait to see on the K3.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Boy is my one crack finger twitching like crazy. I have to wait until Sep so my twitching finger will just keep on twitching.


----------



## Sandtiger (Jul 8, 2010)

Funny story but I ended up picking up a K2 from Target on the night of the 6th. Before this I had a Sony Touch ereader.  Loved it but didn't like the store and the glare off the screen.  Loved the kindle and then the very next day the new Kindle DX shipped and actually showed in stock.  Bigger and better screen?  Easy choice.  I returned the K2 and immediately ordered the DX.  Should be getting here tomorrow.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 29, 2008)

Got mine today. Haven't had much time to do anything with it and I am coming from the original Kindle but I just love the look and the feel and it really isn't that heavy. The screen is amazing. I am reading in low light right now and it is fantastic.

Just couldn't be happier with an e-reader!

Rusty


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I also saw the video, and melted instantly.  I called WATF, Washington Assistive Technology Foundation, to get a low interest loan and will learn whether I am approved or denied on Tuesday.  I am so hyped about moving to this new Kindle DX I can see straight, sorry I couldn't resist it, but I know I won't regret the move from my Kindle 2 to the New Graphite Kindle DX.

When I first received the Kindle 2 in March of last year, I thought it was only going to be basically a book reading device.  However, as time went on, I started using it for so much more.  Now I have over 350 items on it, and a good portion of them are not books but rather converted Word and PDF docs, native PDF docs, text files, coverted Daisy book files from Bookshare.org, manuals and user guides, information on products I am interested in, news and other articles, Transit bus schedules, and much more.  It has become a depository for everything I used to have in paper form or on the computer.

I also use it to do quick searches on the web, checked my gmail, my on line back balance, and have ever bought a portable rechargeable desk lamp from Amazon on it.

There are probably a good half dozen reasons why moving to the DX Graphite is a good thing for me based on what I have above.  But one thing I have learned about the conversion process for Word and PDFs, is that they don't handle tables very well or not at all, and that is something I do need if I'm gong to use it for bus schedules, manuals, and user guides.

Anyway, I have my fingers crossed that this will happen, and if it does, I will be on a Kindle watch which is no less exciting than the first one with the Kindle 2.

BTW, does anyone have a guess on what I can probably get for my Kindle 2?  I know sense I paid $359.00 for it, and it has dropped all the way down to $189.00 new, I am not going to get anything near what I paid for it.  But I hope I can be at least around $125.00 with the Amazon Kindle 2 cover with elastic strap included.  Being an early adopter does come at a hefty price on some occasions, but I still don't regret it what so ever because the Kindle 2 has be great for me.

Gene


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

another video review of the graphite DX has popped up on youtube:


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got to unbox and play with my DXG tonight. I had the K1 and the K2 but this is my 1st DX. I am impressed. The contrast is great and the page turns are fast. But the resolution on pictures and maps and the larger amount of text on the page is what is impressing me the most. I told myself that I would return it if it didn't turn out to be a great device. I can tell already that I won't be returning it. Good thing the rumored K3 is a few weeks away; it will give me time to decide if I really need 2 Kindles.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

jasonrw said:


> another video review of the graphite DX has popped up on youtube:


wow, based on that video, I really hope the K3 has the updated screen, but remains the same size as the current K2 (I want to keep my current accessories, dang it, lol). That screen is really really nice looking based on the videos so far. Thanks for all the posts about the new DX. I'm anxiously waiting for what Amazon will roll out next


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Been away from the board for a long time...

Received my DX Graphite yesterday and love it. When you plug in the charger and you see the introductory Kindle logo on the screen with the restart bar, the blacks are so rich and deep that you realize you are in for something special. The screen simply looks amazing. Wow!

The DX Graphite definitely feels more responsive than my Kindle 2, but I haven't performed side by side comparisons of various operations. This is my first DX so it will take some getting used to the weight, in terms of positioning the DX for reading. But this is a minor point for me.

If you can't wait for the K3, I highly recommend the DXG. Just a terrific first day experience for myself.

- Walter.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I will be more comfortable holding it to read when I have my cover. I am used to reading with a cover and find the thinness a bit uncomfortable. But that is me.


----------



## extendedping (May 5, 2010)

well 2 months ago I bought a dx off craigslist. used it for a day and then amazon turned it off saying it was reported stolen. I was furious (hell I had it registered to me for a full 12 hours), and sent all sorts of emails phone calls etc but to no avail. so I ended up buying a refurbished dx off the amazon site. so all told thats 
$700 for a used dx. 

boy I wish someone at amazon had said to me "buddy just wait another 8 weeks". 

now I am totally depressed. 

please don't tell me the new dx also has pdf table of contents enabled. I think I might just off myself if that was the case. 

oh and what is this 2.5.5...is that only available for the new dx? why is mine 2.5.3?

argggg.....amazon you did me NO favors.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I got to unbox and play with my DXG tonight. I had the K1 and the K2 but this is my 1st DX. I am impressed.
> The contrast is great and the page turns are fast. But the resolution on pictures and maps and the larger amount of text on the page is what is impressing me the most. I told myself that I would return it if it didn't turn out to be a great device. I can tell already that I won't be returning it. Good thing the rumored K3 is a few weeks away; it will give me time to decide if I really need 2 Kindles.


Who said the K3 is only weeks away? Did I miss something??!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Varin,

Can you or another kindleboards member, who now have a Kindle DX Graphite, post a couple full pictures of the KDXG showing the highest font size selected and the next to highest font size selected?

I know what they look like on the Kindle 2, but want to see how it differs on the KDXG.

I will take pictures of the Kindle 2 showing the same font sizes.  I want to send the sample font size pictures for each Kindle to the loan committee before they make a decision on whether to approve or deny the loan.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

DD said:


> Who said the K3 is only weeks away? Did I miss something??!


 A Target store system had the Kindle Shasta listed which has everyone thinking that the K3 will be announced soon. The computer screen picture had August in it.


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

kb7uen Gene said:


> Hi Varin,
> 
> Can you or another kindleboards member, who now have a Kindle DX Graphite, post a couple full pictures of the KDXG showing the highest font size selected and the next to highest font size selected?
> 
> ...


Couple cell phone pictures of those fonts as requested. Sorry for the poor picture quality / flash, but you should get an idea of how much text is on each page.

Largest font size:









2nd largest font size:


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Varin, Thanks a lot, that is exactly what I needed to send on to the loan committee.

Now if I fly in the front section on a large airliner, me and other 200 people in the rows going to the back of the plane can all read my book together. Grin!

Also, what do you have covering the plastic case of your DX?  Does it have a cover to protect the display?

Thanks again,
Gene


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Freaking fantastic!!!!!! Better contrast - darker, maybe wider letters -much easier to see to read, the screen saver pics look better, lighter screen, page refresh is instant. In low light, the screen is very readable. With the dark case against the whiter background, it makes me feel like I am at the movies in low light. The screen almost seems to be glowing. It's not a "white" screen, but it's less grey, closer to white. It's also not as heavy as I thought it would be. I never had a DX before. TTS is louder!!! Yeah!!!! Thank you very much, Jeff Bezos. I also found that I liked reading the kindle when it's horizontal. My eyes seem to take in more words, so I'm reading faster. I thought that I would read faster with the kindle in the vertical position, being less words per line, so that was a surprise to me. I haven't tried out any artwork/graphics yet.
I can only think of 1 thing that I am not used to & that is minor. The fit is tighter to plug in on the kindle, so it made me think that if the plug is harder to push in, then there should be an arrow on the side up, so that I know just to push a little harder, than to wonder if I got the wrong side up. I'm comparing this to the USA K2 charging cord. (Yes, I know the small end goes in the kindle. LOL!) 
I LOVE my new kindle!!! 

*> http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Reading-Graphite-Globally-Generation/dp/B002GYWHSQ/?tag=kbpst-20*


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

kb7uen Gene said:


> Varin, Thanks a lot, that is exactly what I needed to send on to the loan committee.
> 
> Now if I fly in the front section on a large airliner, me and other 200 people in the rows going to the back of the plane can all read my book together. Grin!
> 
> ...


This is the case I am using:
http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=2712&pbmId=17995


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't get an "instant" screen refresh that someone mentioned.  When I hit the button for the next page, I get a very brief light imprint of that next page, then another blink and the page appears ready to read in its final form.

It's almost as if the next page produces a slight 'ghost'-like image before completely loading.

Anybody else notice this?  I'm coming to the graphite DX straight from a K1, so this may be something that people are familiar with from the K2 or previous DX models.

I'm just trying to figure out if it means there's something wrong, or if I'm just being a little too picky.  I noticed after reading an hour last night that most page turns I don't notice it any more, unless I look for it to happen, and then I can see what I described.

Thank goodness the clicking sound I heard for every page turn on my K1 is gone . . . that was downright irritating.  Actually, all the controls seem to work better than my K1 did, and the entire unit has a better, updated feel to it.

The clarity of the screen is definitely the best point to this model - I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Got mine today. I'm still in shock that I bought it at all!

The screen is not white but certainly lighter than the K2, and the contrast is striking, so much better even than the font hack on the K2. The lettering is very, very crisp and black. 
I'm a bit overwhelmed at the amount of space on the screen, but already it feels more like reading a book, with many fewer page turns and more of a flow. In short, it's wonderful.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

No ghosting here that I am aware of. I click the button & the next page shows up instantly. I used to click at some point before the last few words on a page on my K1 & K2. I turn the kindle around & there is like a blink & it's there upside/sideways, etc. I read that some people had that clicking noise with their K1. Fortunately I didn't have that problem either. If you are concerned, just give amazon a call & see what they say. Also, if someone has a video of their KDG, look at them, to see if you see ghosting on their kindle.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> A Target store system had the Kindle Shasta listed which has everyone thinking that the K3 will be announced soon. The computer screen picture had August in it.


Thanks, Prof. Hope this is true. I'm very tempted by the new DX but think I might wait to see if the K3 materializes.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

jasonrw said:


> This is the case I am using:
> http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/getProduct.do?poid=2712&pbmId=17995


Oh, I really like that and the price is very reasonable. If I decide to take the plunge and buy the KDXg, I think this will be my cover


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

i just received the new DXG (replaced the old version). It's very nice.

Funny though, I have a M-edge Go jacket in Mocha for it and the whole thing is like a giant chocolate bar now.

very odd.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Toby said:


> No ghosting here that I am aware of. I click the button & the next page shows up instantly. I used to click at some point before the last few words on a page on my K1 & K2. I turn the kindle around & there is like a blink & it's there upside/sideways, etc. I read that some people had that clicking noise with their K1. Fortunately I didn't have that problem either. If you are concerned, just give amazon a call & see what they say. Also, if someone has a video of their KDG, look at them, to see if you see ghosting on their kindle.


Now I'm really curious - anybody know where I could find a video of the new KDX in action?


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

clawdia said:


> Now I'm really curious - anybody know where I could find a video of the new KDX in action?


2 videos are posted in this thread, 1 on this page


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Guess I should have been more specific and said I was looking for videos that showed page turns very clearly - the one on this page is the one I've found that does the best job of showing page turns - but not many of them.  I think I'm seeing more or less the same thing in this video that I do on my graphite, but was hoping to find a video that did a better job.

Whatever, I'm sure it's another one of those things I'll get used to, like the clicking noise my K1 makes on each page turn, or the fact that the graphite has buttons on only one side (which I've already adapted to, in just a few days).  I'm shocked to see some bad reviews of the graphite at Amazon based primarily on the buttons on one side only issue.  This isn't a device I'll read with only one hand for very long at all - so it doesn't matter that the right hand needs to turn the page (or the left hand, with the Kindle rotated).

I've always wanted totally seamless page turns, but those may be generations down the product line.  I have to remind myself that when I read a hard copy book those page turns are certainly far from seamless as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with what you're describing clawdia.  That's the nature of e-ink and you stop noticing it after awhile especially when you're reading. The length of the "flash" is about the same length of time it takes for your eyes to move back up to the top of the page after you push the next page button. 

What you're describing isn't ghosting though. Ghosting is when you turn the page and part of the image from the previos page remains on the new page.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I REALLY hope the k3 has the new screen


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> There's nothing wrong with what you're describing clawdia. That's the nature of e-ink and you stop noticing it after awhile especially when you're reading. The length of the "flash" is about the same length of time it takes for your eyes to move back up to the top of the page after you push the next page button.
> 
> What you're describing isn't ghosting though. Ghosting is when you turn the page and part of the image from the previos page remains on the new page.


Thanks! I guess what I'm describing would really be the opposite of 'ghosting', but couldn't figure out a word for it. I'm already just about used to it, and didn't notice it at least half of the time when reading last night. Another day or two, and I'll probably never notice it any longer.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

if you were to skin a graphite kindle do you think that would negate the improvements to the contrast?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

No. The constrast improvement is from a new e-ink screen and not the graphite color. I am sure that helps a little bit but not much.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx I'm hoping more and more these improvements are on the smaller Kindle


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Varin,

I wanted to say thank you again for posting the pictures of the Kindle DX Graphite with the two hightest fonts showing on the display. I was approved for the low interest loan for the new Kindle, and I think it was in part because the loan committee was able to see how the larger higher contrast display would benefit me with the larger fonts.

Also, I went into their offices yesterday, and showed Frances the Kindle 2, her first time seeing one, and opened a PDF of a bus schedule so she could see how tiny the content was even in the landscape mode.

It will take a few weeks to receive it because of paperwork I need to sign and a copy of a letter I need to submit, but I am getting one.

Anyway, I am hyped and the long Kindle DX Graphite watch starts.

Thanks,again,
Gene


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats Gene! You'll have to post pics when it finally arrives! =)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

...and here's how the previous post will appear on your new Graphite DX...

*Congrats Gene! 
You'll have to post pics when it finally arrives! =)*


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats Gene!


----------

